# Vote For Talk Cockatiels



## Bea

At the bottom of the page you may notice a little cockatiel with "Top Sites" written under it. Clicking on the *cockatiel picture* will take you to a voting page on Brilliant Birds Top Sites. To help Talk Cockatiels attract more members, voting once a day would be fantastic!


----------



## feathers

Hi Bea , I just voted.This seems like a great way to get noticed on the web!


----------



## Aly

I vote everytime I get a chance!


----------



## Bea

Fantastic, thanks guys.


----------



## birdieness

I'll be voting. If i can remember to lol


----------



## Rosie

Done it and I will _try_ to remember to do it when ever I can 
Oooh, just realised Talk Cockatiels is 4th!


----------



## Laura

My vote is in


----------



## birdieness

lol i just saw that we were number 4 on the list aswell. I've been voting everyday. don't know if you can vote more then one time per day.


----------



## Bea

I'm not sure if you can either, so i just vote once when i've read through the new posts each morning.


----------



## Laura

I'm pretty sure you can only vote once a day I tried it and it only registered one vote.


----------



## Meghanxx4

How about not, and say we did.


----------



## birdieness

keep voting and we will soon be in third. I vote when ever i go to the site which could be 2 -3 times.


----------



## Laura

birdieness said:


> keep voting and we will soon be in third. I vote when ever i go to the site which could be 2 -3 times.


Yup I agree we are catching up quick


----------



## birdieness

If we all vote tomorrow maybe we can get to third =)


----------



## Bea

Great job guys.  You're support is wonderful.


----------



## Laura

we have moved up to third


----------



## Rosie

YAY!!!  Third!


----------



## Laura

Wow we quickly moved up to second and not for off from first, great job voting everyone


----------



## BUUZBEE

yes, only once a day.


----------



## birdieness

Whoot. Doing great =)


----------



## Rosie

I'm still voting every day!


----------



## Laura

I was just on voting and Talk Cockatiels is the featured forum 
Bea does voting start over after a certain time? it has us listed at #1 with 2 votes 
we have 208 hits


----------



## Bea

I would take a guess and say voting restarts once a month. I saw we were featured site!


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> I would take a guess and say voting restarts once a month. I saw we were featured site!


thats what I figured  but wasn't really sure


----------



## Rosie

First!!!! Talk Cockatiels is first!!!


----------



## birdieness

Were going great. Even with me away for a few days and couldn't vote.


----------



## Plukie

I vote every day as well. Woohoo!!! We are number one!!!


----------



## Laura

everyone is doing great with the voting, good job


----------



## nar1122

I vote everyday too.
I have a pet forum that I created and I am in the top 100 elite pet sites and I have a voting button on my forum, so I know what it's like to want your members to vote everyday


----------



## Laura

Hi everyone
Just wanted to say if your enjoying the forums remember to vote at Brillant birds top sites, click on the cockatiel picture at the bottom of the page, it also helps to attract new members thanks to everyone who is voting


----------



## Tiffany

I just voted and Talk Cockatiels is 2!


----------



## nic bike

im voting


----------



## Aly

I vote as much as I can..when I remember. Either way, we're doing good. #2 and talk budgies is #1


----------



## Bea

I still vote everyday. I've got into the habit of reading the new posts and then voting as i sign off.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> I still vote everyday. I've got into the habit of reading the new posts and then voting as i sign off.


I do the same thing soon as I am done reading and posting I go vote


----------



## Bea

I just wanted to remind everyone that votes are reset at the start of each month, so don't forget to vote!


----------



## Tiki

I'm going to vote!! 


I vote for both Talk Budgies & Talk Cockatiels, since they are both owned by the same people.


----------



## Laura

Its just become such a habit to vote everyday now  when I am leaving the forum I just click on the little cockatiel at the bottom of the page


----------



## Aly

We're # 1 now but tb has dropped.I didn't know they were reset every month.


----------

